# Cold blooded Rainham



## loz+j (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi all, does anyone have there phone number or even better still the sunday opening hours o the shop and zoo?
Thanks


----------



## piehunter (Jul 10, 2007)

*Shop:*
Weekdays - 10-6
Weekends - 11-5

Don't know about the zoo for sure, but I would make a good guess of same opening times (it's only open weekends though).

Phone Number: 01708 630135


----------

